# Grève des posts !!!



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

Par une décision inique et unilatérale, notre ami Globalcut s'est fait éjecter de son territoire de prédilection à savoir l'ultraflood sous prétexte qu'il encombrait des trucs !!!
Nous, (les soussignés), déclarons par la présente, individuellement et solidairement, entamer une grève des posts à durée illimitée (mais pas trop quand meme !) tant que son territoire ne lui sera pas restitué !
Notre action cessera le jour ou, dans le présent thread, figurera la mention "ultraflood réouvert" dument contresignée par un modérateur en charge !
signé : thebig en possession de l'ensemble de ses (faibles) moyens physiques et psychiques !
J'ai dit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ps : et inutile de dire "tant mieux qu'il ne poste plus celui là !!!" - je vous surveille !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

Bon ! ça  vient là !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

Attention ! Je suis sérieux là ! Je ne vais plus poster !!!!


----------



## Nephou (29 Juillet 2003)

un élan de solidarité massaille


----------



## legritch (29 Juillet 2003)

Moi aussi, y'en a marre!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_P.S. : On ne s'est pas trompé de sujet là?_


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)

Je ne sais que dire


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2003)

Et pourquoi pas une petition  ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2003)

Je ne sais que penser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_si, si, ça m'arrive_


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Par une décision inique et unilatérale, notre ami Globalcut s'est fait éjecter de son territoire de prédilection à savoir l'ultraflood sous prétexte qu'il encombrait des trucs !!!
> Nous, (les soussignés), déclarons par la présente, individuellement et solidairement, entamer une grève des posts à durée illimitée (mais pas trop quand meme !) tant que son territoire ne lui sera pas restitué !
> Notre action cessera le jour ou, dans le présent thread, figurera la mention "ultraflood réouvert" dument contresignée par un modérateur en charge !
> signé : thebig en possession de l'ensemble de ses (faibles) moyens physiques et psychiques !
> ...



Je soussigné également : 
GlobalCut,


----------



## Nephou (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Je ne sais que dire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nous nous savons mais ne disons pas : cest la grêve : on peut même voir passer des bateaux.


----------



## Nephou (30 Juillet 2003)

je sous signe aussi sur ceci sus cité


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Et pourquoi pas une petition  ?  *



Non, on régle ca ici


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Par une décision inique et unilatérale, notre ami Globalcut s'est fait éjecter de son territoire de prédilection à savoir l'ultraflood sous prétexte qu'il encombrait des trucs !!!
> Nous, (les soussignés), déclarons par la présente, individuellement et solidairement, entamer une grève des posts à durée illimitée (mais pas trop quand meme !) tant que son territoire ne lui sera pas restitué !
> Notre action cessera le jour ou, dans le présent thread, figurera la mention "ultraflood réouvert" dument contresignée par un modérateur en charge !
> signé : thebig en possession de l'ensemble de ses (faibles) moyens physiques et psychiques !
> ...



Nous : 
thebiglebowsky
GlobalCut
Nephou


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Tous derrière Global !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(surtout s'ils tirent les premiers !!! hihi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi hi hi


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

Je soussigne également après mure réflexion (qui c'est qui rigole ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## legritch (30 Juillet 2003)

J'ai piqué les mines anti-personnelles de WebOliver au cas où...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

Nous : 
thebiglebowsky
GlobalCut
Nephou
Dark Templar


----------



## legritch (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> Nous :
> thebiglebowsky
> GlobalCut
> ...


Legritch


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai piqué les mines anti-personnelles de WebOliver au cas où...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...attend de voir leurs tetes demain matin !!! j'ai bourré leurs pots de Nutella avec cette ... euh... cette chose !!!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

J'ai les provisions pour le siege


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

Nous : 
thebiglebowsky
GlobalCut
Nephou
Dark Templar
Legritch


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai les provisions pour le siege
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu crois que tu tiendras longtemps sans guinnes ?
Heureusement que je suis là :


----------



## anntraxh (30 Juillet 2003)

Nous : 
thebiglebowsky
GlobalCut
Nephou
Dark Templar
Legritch 
anntraxh


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai les provisions pour le siege
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allez ! faut pas lésiner ! J'amène carrément "LE" siège !!!


----------



## legritch (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...attend de voir leurs tetes demain matin !!! j'ai bourré leurs pots de Nutella avec cette ... euh... cette chose !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Après ça s'ils ne se bousent pas


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

Si vous en parliez dans la signature, ça rameuterait plus de monde.


----------



## benjamin (30 Juillet 2003)

Si vous pouviez continuer votre grève au moins jusque fin septembre, début octobre, ce serait sympa. Cela permettra de soulager encore quelques mois le pauvre serveur (la fermeture de l'UltraFlood a déjà fait un sacré bien à la base) et d'atteindre sereinement des jours meilleurs.

Je signe aussi, tiens, je parle trop.


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> * Si vous pouviez continuer votre grève au moins jusque fin septembre, début octobre, ce serait sympa *


Bah oui mais non !
Moi je compte bien poster pendant le reste de mes vacances (je peux pas poster au boulot)


----------



## krystof (30 Juillet 2003)

C'est vrai quoi. Rendez lui sa boite de jeux, il a l'air si malheureux.


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * C'est vrai quoi. Rendez lui sa boite de jeux, il a l'air si malheureux. *


C'es en anglais, tu crois qu'il comprendra ?


----------



## Nephou (30 Juillet 2003)

glück glück glück ist ein frisches Diebels
Je complête un peu


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

N'écoute pas ces provocateurs, Global !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...à vaincre sans périls, on triomphe sans gloire !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...à vaincre sans périls, on triomphe sans gloire !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et nous, tu crois qu'on va vaincre (ça m'a l'air mal barré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *(la fermeture de l'UltraFlood a déjà fait un sacré bien à la base)*


Parce que les administrateurs et modérateurs sont syndiqués maintenant ??????????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et nous, tu crois qu'on va vaincre (ça m'a l'air mal barré
> 
> 
> ...


Jamais je n'ai entamé de combats dont je n'étais pas sur de l'issue heureuse !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : jusqu'à présent du moins !


----------



## Nephou (30 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *la fermeture de l'UltraFlood a déjà fait un sacré bien à la base *











 mais la base, cest nous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Notre tactique :
offrir aux ultrafloodeurs un terrain de repli tant qu'ils n'auront pas récupéré leur propre territoire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : faudrait pas qu'ils perdent la main quand meme !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> * Si vous pouviez continuer votre grève au moins jusque fin septembre, début octobre, ce serait sympa. Cela permettra de soulager encore quelques mois le pauvre serveur (la fermeture de l'UltraFlood a déjà fait un sacré bien à la base) et d'atteindre sereinement des jours meilleurs.
> *



Si le serveur fume d'ici c'est pas grave ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je signe aussi, tiens, je parle trop.    *



Nous : 
thebiglebowsky
GlobalCut
Nephou
Dark Templar
Legritch 
anntraxh 
benjamin (si j'ai bien compris)


----------



## maousse (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Parce que les administrateurs et modérateurs sont syndiqués maintenant ??????????
> 
> 
> ...


non, mais ça ne saurait tarder !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























ça vient au fur et à mesure, l'issue est inévitable...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

...et s'ils pensent nous avoir dans l'obscurité, j'ai pensé à tout !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

Je voudrais pas dire de bêtises, mais si benjamin a signé, c'est bon, ça va réouvrir dns les minutes qui suivent.-, non ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Ami(e)s !
Ce combat sera dantesque et sans glands (c'est pas la saison !) - mais il y va de notre honneur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nous perdrons des frères et des soeurs dans la bataille mais nous n'aurons de cesse de faire tournoyer nos glaives fièrement dressés tant que l'ennemi n'aura pas entendu raison !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et lorsque le crépuscule tombera sur cette terre mouillée de sang et de tripes (c'est pas un peu exagéré là ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), et que nous verrons nos ultrafloodeurs marcher dignement vers leur territoire, nous pourrons enfin nous regarder en face et clamer aux générations futures : "nous y étions et nous avons vingt culs" (tiens, je croyais pourtant que nous étions plus nombreux !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
ps : c'est bien là ???????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Je voudrais pas dire de bêtises, mais si benjamin a signé, c'est bon, ça va réouvrir dns les minutes qui suivent.-, non ?  *


...diversion !!!!! il nous prend pour des naifs !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Ce qui manque à notre cause, c'est un martyr dont nous utiliserions le slip comme étendard !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au hasard : Dark ! t'es pret à te faire bannir pour la bonne cause ?????? Arfffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : moi je ne peux pas, le bannissement est déconseillé à mon age !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Au hasard : Dark ! t'es pret à te faire bannir pour la bonne cause ?????? Arfffff !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'aurais bien aimé mais sinon il 'ny aura plus personne pour veiller sur tes posts.
Crois bien que je le regrette.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

...et jpmiss, ou il est jpmiss ???????


----------



## Nephou (30 Juillet 2003)

_bannit soit qui mal y poste_ 

il me semblait pourtant que tiens, cest là maintenant ? -[|


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...et jpmiss, ou il est jpmiss ???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tout à l'heure dans le thread sur les 10 000 posts de Global, puis plus rien.

Y aurait pas quelques fonctionnaires (syd par exemple) dans le coin pour nous aider à faire la grève ?


----------



## anntraxh (30 Juillet 2003)

un soutien de plus à cette juste cause !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * un soutien de plus à cette juste cause !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avec Flowie et Tigg Maigg on est parés maintenant !!!
Merci anntraxh !!!


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...et jpmiss, ou il est jpmiss ???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je sui là. J'etais en train de lire les posts que tu laisse un peu partout (OSX, photo numérique...) depuis que tu fais la greves des posts (au bar)...




















Bon ok j'y vais mais avant je signe aussi meme si j'avais jamais mis les pieds a l'utraflood. Juste par solidarité avec global avec qui je partages quelques afinités (ca te dit une petite Guinness en écoutant un bon vieux J.D. Global? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

PS: pour le sous-vetement dont il a ete question plus haut je n'en porte pas actullement a cause d'une affreuse mycose qui me provoque des démangeaisons insuportables


----------



## Bilbo (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Ce qui manque à notre cause, c'est un martyr dont nous utiliserions le slip comme étendard !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas candidat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez hop, je me joins au mouvement. Et pour faire bonne mesure, le smiley que je ne sors que dans les très grandes occasions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> PS: pour le sous-vetement dont il a ete question plus haut je n'en porte pas actullement a cause d'une affreuse mycose qui me provoque des démangeaisons insuportables
> 
> 
> ...


...t'en fais pas et envoie ta mycose, ça pourra toujours servir dans les combats rapprochés !!!


----------



## Kak (30 Juillet 2003)

Il faudrait que les modérateurs se dépeche....

Imaginez Globalcut:






Noonnn , ce n'est pas possible.....


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Je sui là. J'etais en train de lire les posts que tu laisse un peu partout (OSX, photo numérique...) depuis que tu fais la greves des posts (au bar)... *


Ha bon, on peut toujours poster en dehors du Bar ?
En voilà une nouvelle quelle est bonne.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> * Il faudrait que les modérateurs se dépeche....
> *


Merci pour ton soutien (moral) kak ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : n'aurais-tu pas un avatar plus agressif et plus guerrier pour la circonstance ???


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Bon ok j'y vais mais avant je signe aussi meme si j'avais jamais mis les pieds a l'utraflood. Juste par solidarité avec global avec qui je partages quelques afinités (ca te dit une petite Guinness en écoutant un bon vieux J.D. Global?
> ...



Cool

on pourra se faire un apero tous ensemble ce soir


----------



## Bilbo (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ps : n'aurais-tu pas un avatar plus agressif et plus guerrier pour la circonstance ???
> 
> 
> ...



Le tien ne me paraît pas très agressif non plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













À+


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

Nous : 
thebiglebowsky
GlobalCut
Nephou
Dark Templar
Legritch 
anntraxh 
benjamin* 
Flowie et Tigg Maigg
jpmiss 

*si j'ai bien compris


----------



## Kak (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ps : n'aurais-tu pas un avatar plus agressif et plus guerrier pour la circonstance ???
> 
> 
> ...



j'peux pas plus agressif

Tiens bon Global.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> *
> Le tien ne me paraît pas très agressif non plus.
> 
> 
> ...








 ouais, mais c'est un cadeau perso de tanplan qui me l'a fignolé aux petits oignons ... alors, tu comprends ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps pour kak : alors ça, c'est de l'avatar guerrier !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

Je precise encore, je ne suis pas tout seul à l'UltraFlood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dark Templar, tu l'as mis où cette liste ?


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Le tien ne me paraît pas très agressif non plus.
> 
> ...


C'était soit comme ça, soit avec le rouge à lèvre et les boulces d'oreilles


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> j'peux pas plus agressif
> 
> ...



T'as raison, pas besoin d'etre agressif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



l'UltraFlood n'est pas agressif


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Dark Templar, tu l'as mis où cette liste ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euh, laquelle ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu veux sous la main j'ai ma liste noire (avec Casimir en gros sur  les 10 premières places 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Nephou (30 Juillet 2003)

si les choses tournent mal, je viens de tomber sur une vieille caisse expédiée par zebig pour expériences


----------



## Kak (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ps pour kak : alors ça, c'est de l'avatar guerrier !!!
> 
> 
> ...



C'est symbolique ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est symbolique ...   *


...n'empeche !!!!


----------



## Nephou (30 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est symbolique ...   *


jaurais dit la même chose mais en deux mots  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_et en temps de grève ça marche ?_ -[| _ah oui_


----------



## macinside (30 Juillet 2003)

moi je fais du zele, je flood encore plus


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Euh, laquelle ?
> 
> 
> ...



Celle des utilisateurs de l'UltraFlood


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> * si les choses tournent mal, je viens de tomber sur une vieille caisse expédiée par zebig pour expériences  *


Ha non, y en a qui en mettaient partout après. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et je crois qu'il a été dit au début du post qu'on devait faire ça sans violence (et me dites pas que les NKK sont pas violents, je vous vois venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * moi je fais du zele, je flood encore plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Bon c'est pas de tout ça !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faudra bientot que je rentre ! ... et autant je me vois affronter une horde de modérateurs gladiateurisés dans des combats homériques à mains nues, autant je me vois mal allumer l'ordi à la maison en toisant ma femme !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : mais j'essaierai (j'ai encore quelques virements complexes à poster ... et ça risque de prendre un peu de temps ! hihi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
A demain ... peut etre !!!


----------



## Bilbo (30 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar, tu as changé ton avatar ? Pas moyen de choper de chez moi.

À+


----------



## Kak (30 Juillet 2003)

Ce seraient-ils pas les modérateurs ?


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cool
> 
> ...



Ce soir je peux pas, je viens d'avoir une proposition d'orage localisé sous ma couette que je ne peux pas refuser.
Je t'aime bien global mais y'a des priorités...











PS: je vous laisse faut que je trouve un moyen rapide et eficace pour masquer ma mycose


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> * Dark Templar, tu as changé ton avatar ? Pas moyen de choper de chez moi.  *


Je viens de m'en rendre compte, va falloir que je le mette en ligne si je l'ai (je l'avais trouvé quelquepart sur le net).

Par contre, bravo pour le tien.


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

Ayé, ça remarche (désolé, comme il est sur un autre serveur, va falloir que vous le rechargiez).


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ce soir je peux pas, je viens d'avoir une proposition d'orage localisé sous ma couette que je ne peux pas refuser.
> Je t'aime bien global mais y'a des priorités...
> ...



Je comprend tres bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bonne bou... euh soirée


----------



## Bilbo (30 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Par contre, bravo pour le tien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah, autant mettre tout le monde au courant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Non pas que j'approuve le flood, mais j'ai souvenir de certains qui innondaient le bar sans vergogne il n'y a pas si longtemps. Autant qu'ils aient leur espace réservé.

Benjamin, si tu veux une base saine, arrange toi pour qu'il y ait autant de trafic qu'ici. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










À+


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> * Benjamin, si tu veux une base saine, arrange toi pour qu'il y ait autant de trafic qu'ici.
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Néanmoins, il faut se rendre à l'évidence, les forums sont bien plus rapides depuis que l'Ultraflood est fermé.


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juillet 2003)

! Hasta siempre Ultraflood !

Bien entendu, je suis avec vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'ailleurs, à cause du boulot, je fais également la grève !!


----------



## Bilbo (30 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Néanmoins, il faut se rendre à l'évidence, les forums sont bien plus rapides depuis que l'Ultraflood est fermé.  *



Je t'ai déjà dit que je n'avais pas de problèmes de vitesse. Sauf  quand j'ai fait mes deux posts à l'UltraFlood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Si tu veux une vitesse normale, il suffit de ne pas traîner dans ces contrées. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

Bon, moi je vais entrer dans la phase "hard" de ma grève, je fais 13 (pour que ça porte malheur à casimir) heures sans post ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et oui, vous avez bien lu, non, ce n'est pas une erreur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a demain


----------



## Philito (30 Juillet 2003)

Je tiens à participer aussi....

Jusqu'à présent....

thebiglebowsky
GlobalCut
Nephou
Dark Templar
Legritch 
anntraxh 
benjamin (si j'ai bien compris)
Flowie 
Tigg Maigg
JP Miss
Philito

Voilà !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

Jusqu'à présent....

thebiglebowsky
GlobalCut
Nephou
Dark Templar
Legritch 
anntraxh 
benjamin (si j'ai bien compris)
Flowie 
Tigg Maigg
JP Miss
Philito
KARL40


----------



## Bilbo (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> Jusqu'à présent....
> 
> thebiglebowsky
> ...



Je crois bien que je vais arrêter ma grève. Je sens l'ail ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À+


----------



## macelene (30 Juillet 2003)

Jusqu'à présent....

thebiglebowsky
GlobalCut
Nephou
Dark Templar
Legritch 
anntraxh 
benjamin (si j'ai bien compris)
Flowie 
Tigg Maigg
JP Miss
Philito
KARL40  
Macelene 

en plus


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

Sorry Bilbo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jusqu'à présent....
thebiglebowsky
GlobalCut
Nephou
Dark Templar
Legritch 
anntraxh 
benjamin (si j'ai bien compris)
Flowie 
Tigg Maigg
JP Miss
Philito
KARL40 
Bilbo
macelene


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je crois bien que je vais arrêter ma grève. Je sens l'ail ?
> 
> ...



Désolé, et bravo pour ton avatar


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juillet 2003)

Jusqu'à présent....

thebiglebowsky
GlobalCut
Nephou
Dark Templar
Legritch
anntraxh
benjamin (si j'ai bien compris)
Flowie
Tigg Maigg
jpmiss
Philito
KARL40
Bilbo
macelene


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

Donc, jusqu'à présent....

thebiglebowsky
GlobalCut
Nephou
Dark Templar
Legritch 
anntraxh 
benjamin (si j'ai bien compris)
Flowie 
Tigg Maigg
JP Miss
Philito
KARL40 
Bilbo
Macelene 

Ca manque un peux de vert




Youhou, BlackBeru, on est là


----------



## Bilbo (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Désolé, et bravo pour ton avatar
> 
> ...



Il est libre de droits (http://bilbotook.free.fr/MacG/Greve.png). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À+


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juillet 2003)

Donc, jusqu'à présent....
thebiglebowsky
GlobalCut
Nephou
Dark Templar
Legritch 
anntraxh 
benjamin (si j'ai bien compris)
Flowie 
Tigg Maigg
*jpmiss*




Philito
KARL40 
Bilbo
Macelene


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il est libre de droits (http://bilbotook.free.fr/MacG/Greve.png).
> 
> ...



message recu


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Donc, jusqu'à présent....
> thebiglebowsky
> GlobalCut
> Nephou
> ...



Fais pas ton bonpat


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2003)

J'ai horreur du flood. C'est stupide, gratuit et ça prend de la place sur le beau serveur des forums. Mais j'aime encore moins l'idée que ceux qui s'y adonnent avec plaisir soient privés de leur activité favorite et, pour tout dire, l'idée de voir Global flooder dans TOUS les threads me fait frémir (sauf s'il avait le bon goût de bien vouloir flooder dans les miens, ce qui flatterait ma vanité naturelle et me permettrait de battre des records d'audience). Aussi, je soutiens également la demande réouverture de l'Ultraflood.

thebiglebowsky
GlobalCut
Nephou
Dark Templar
Legritch 
anntraxh 
benjamin (si j'ai bien compris)
Flowie 
Tigg Maigg
jpmiss
Philito
KARL40 
Bilbo
Macelene
DocEvil


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2003)

hi hi hi... et vous allez tenir combien de temps comme ça ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Donc, jusqu'à présent....
> 
> thebiglebowsky
> GlobalCut
> ...



Je pars en vacances demain matin, alors j'attends encore quelques heures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Comme ça j'aurai 2 semaines de paix et d'insouciance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lâche moi? Jaaaamais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'Pis il reste Finn aussi... Niark niark niark


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Je pars en vacances demain matin, alors j'attends encore quelques heures
> 
> ...









Finn je sais pas où il est, il à disparu sans me prévenir


----------



## anntraxh (30 Juillet 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il est libre de droits (http://bilbotook.free.fr/MacG/Greve.png).
> 
> ...



message reçu aussi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				oupsy a dit:
			
		

> * hi hi hi... et vous allez tenir combien de temps comme ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le temps qu'il faudra !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ©


----------



## Bilbo (30 Juillet 2003)

MGZ Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lâche moi? Jaaaamais
> 
> ...



Un _modérateur malfaisant, bossu, le sourire mauvais et l'oeil torve, préparant martinet et accessoires divers pour rappeler à l'ordre le pauvre posteur en guenilles dans une cage accrochée à la voute d'une cave humide et mal éclairée_ ne saurait être lâche. _(Private joke)_


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juillet 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Un modérateur malfaisant, bossu, le sourire mauvais et l'oeil torve, préparant martinet et accessoires divers pour rappeler à l'ordre le pauvre posteur en guenilles dans une cage accrochée à la voute d'une cave humide et mal éclairée ne saurait être lâche. (Private joke)
> 
> ...



Mort de rire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bien au contraire... Tous les défauts, depuis le temps qu'on vous le dit


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2003)

hé pis sur iCat  vous faites grève aussi, y a pas un chat ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je cherche une souris pour tester mon Kdo !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






y-a-t'il des volontairs parmi vous messieurs et dames ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'vais bientôt ranger le matos...


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2003)

C'est quoi la grève des posts ? 
Ne pas poster du tout ou ne pas poster ailleurs qu'ici ou ne pas réagir sur tout thread MacG ?
Parce que j'ai l'impression que beaucoup de grévistes sont des "jaunes" (je peux me tromper, celà dit)


----------



## krystof (30 Juillet 2003)

Réouvrez l'ultraflood, ne serait-ce que 5 minutes, laissez Globalcut s'y engouffrer et fermer aussitôt après. Noyer le tout sous un bouclier de béton, et ne pas oublier de mettre la clé dans un coffre que l'on jette au beau milieu de l'océan.


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2003)

Bof, quand y'a béton, y'a pas besoin de clef...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Euh ! ...je suis là, mais seulement un peu et en silence svp !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...le fauve est à environ 4 mètres...


----------



## krystof (30 Juillet 2003)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> * Bof, quand y'a béton, y'a pas besoin de clef...   *



On ne prend jamais trop de précautions dans ces cas-là.
C'est qu'il est coriace le Globalcut.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On ne prend jamais trop de précautions dans ces cas-là.
> C'est qu'il est coriace le Globalcut.
> ...



Du tout, je suis tout doux


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> * C'est quoi la grève des posts ?
> Ne pas poster du tout ou ne pas poster ailleurs qu'ici ou ne pas réagir sur tout thread MacG ?
> Parce que j'ai l'impression que beaucoup de grévistes sont des "jaunes" (je peux me tromper, celà dit)    *



Jaune, jaune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah oui c'est l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tu crois que tu tiendras longtemps sans guinnes ?
> Heureusement que je suis là :
> 
> ...



Apero time, y'a pas que du jaune


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2003)

Ah, oui "jaune", ca veut dire "briseur de grève". 
En fait, les gens qui postent alors qu'ils disent "je fais la grève des posts" (ou alors, j'ai pas tout compris - ce que je crois assez aisément...)


----------



## PetIrix (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky
GlobalCut
Nephou
Dark Templar
Legritch 
anntraxh 
benjamin
Flowie 
Tigg Maigg
jpmiss
Philito
KARL40 
Bilbo
Macelene
DocEvil
PetIrix

A signé!


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Euh ! ...je suis là, mais seulement un peu et en silence svp !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (30 Juillet 2003)

je vous suis ginette


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

men viche ! meme bas eu mal ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



une zouris obtique dans la dronche za n'a zamais dué son homme !!!


----------



## bonpat (30 Juillet 2003)

Bien entendu je participe à la grève en soutien sans faille à un gréviste faisant face au fascisme ambiant.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ginette107 (30 Juillet 2003)

et voilà l'apéro:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * et voilà l'apéro:
> 
> 
> 
> *



Faut pas changer les bonnes habitudes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Je te préviens jpmiss : je sais de source sure qu'il y aura du remue-couette chez toi ce soir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Encore un mot ... je dis bien encore un seul mot et je confie ta photo à ma cousine qui pratique le mouton dur ... (ou le vaudou, je ne sais plus exactement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
...faudra pas te plaindre si tu ne le trouves plus que par hasard !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2003)

c'est finiiiiiiiiii....   ON FERME !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_j'suis l'chat noir et ne suis pas les blancs moutons_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> * c'est finiiiiiiiiii....   ON FERME !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah bon ! c'est toi qui a rendez-vous avec jpmiss ce soir ??????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : si oui, c'est plus la peine d'y aller ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si non, excuse-moi !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ah bon ! c'est toi qui a rendez-vous avec jpmiss ce soir ???????????
> 
> 
> ...



nan, c'est pas moi !  juré, craché ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'es tout excusé Bigounet !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> nan, c'est pas moi !  juré, craché !
> 
> 
> ...


Merci oupsy !
...je me disais aussi que t'étais trop bien pour lui !!!!! Arffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












En plus un bassiste ...pffffffff... toi c'est un guitar hero avec vibrato équipé Fender Strato avec une bonne paire de Marshall qu'il te faudrait !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













ps : pour éviter toute confusion malheureuse, voici une paire de Marshall :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Euh ! jpmiss ! Je viens de recevoir ton colis par DHL avec le fusil à seringue pour la chasse à l'ours ... merci !
problème : t'as oublié la lunette de visée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et comment je fais moi pour endormir ma femme qui court en zig zag dans le jardin ???? hein ! comment je fais ?????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Et m**** ... je peux aller ramasser mon bichon maintenant !!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

c'est comme l'UltraFlood ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







vous voyez, on parle de tout de rien et ca ralenti pas le forum


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky
GlobalCut
Nephou
Dark Templar
Legritch
anntraxh
benjamin
Flowie
Tigg Maigg
jpmiss
Philito
KARL40
Bilbo
Macelene
DocEvil
PetIrix
ginette

BlackBeru ... bientôt


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Et m**** ... je peux aller ramasser mon bichon maintenant !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fais gaffe aussi en te penchant


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> Fais gaffe aussi en te penchant
> 
> 
> ...











 ....trop tard !!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi hi hi hi hi


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juillet 2003)

Ca va, pousse pas, j'arrive.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thebiglebowsky
GlobalCut
Nephou
Dark Templar
Legritch
anntraxh
benjamin
Flowie
Tigg Maigg
jpmiss
Philito
KARL40
Bilbo
Macelene
DocEvil
PetIrix
ginette
BlackBeru


C'est vrai quoi, je me retrouve au chômage technique sinon


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Ca va, pousse pas, j'arrive..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



COOOOOOOLLLLLLL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais au fait, ils sont où ceux qui sont contre l'UltraFlood ?


----------



## anntraxh (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> COOOOOOOLLLLLLL
> 
> ...



ils floo ..... ils postent dans "à la queue leu leu " !


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ils floo ..... ils postent dans "à la queue leu leu " !
> 
> ...



10 post en 5h "à la queue leu leu" du jamais vu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et il se sont mis à 5 pour faire ca


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 10 post en 5h "à la queue leu leu" du jamais vu
> 
> ...



hé hé et tu y participes aussi, hi hi hi


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> hé hé et tu y participes aussi, hi hi hi
> 
> ...



plus depuis que je suis là, la la


----------



## krystof (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Mais au fait, ils sont où ceux qui sont contre l'UltraFlood ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans ton ©


----------



## macinside (30 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Ca va, pousse pas, j'arrive..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a bas l'ultraflood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon il faut une banniere


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dans ton ©
> 
> ...



ahhhh, c'etait donc ca cette odeur quand je les ai tous emmenés à la piscine


----------



## krystof (30 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> a bas l'ultraflood
> 
> ...



Y a ta maman qui t'appelle. Rentre immédiatement.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> a bas l'ultraflood
> 
> ...



non, casimir suffit


----------



## macinside (30 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Y a ta maman qui t'appelle. Rentre immédiatement.
> 
> ...



c'est quoi ce machin ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est quoi ce machin ?
> 
> ...



ben ca se voit pas


----------



## macinside (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ben ca se voit pas
> 
> ...



je suis sur un ibook 366 et ça prend toute la page


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

Tiens met tes lunettes


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je suis sur un ibook 366 et ça prend toute la page
> 
> ...



c'est vrai que c'est monstrueux


----------



## macinside (30 Juillet 2003)

vous avez pas honte a des heures aussi tardive


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

Zut j'ai perdu au strippoker


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

perdu &gt;&gt;&gt; strippoker


----------



## macelene (30 Juillet 2003)

strippoker    &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; cartes à poil


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

poil &gt;&gt;&gt; à gratter


----------



## macelene (30 Juillet 2003)

gratter  &gt;&gt;&gt; le dos


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

dos &gt;&gt;&gt; fin


----------



## macinside (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * dos &gt;&gt;&gt; fin  *



on a deja ferme le train, ainsi que les wagons


----------



## macelene (30 Juillet 2003)

fin  &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;  du monde


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

monde &gt;&gt;&gt; virtuel


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> on a deja ferme le train, ainsi que les wagons
> 
> ...



c'est pas qu'on est en grêve qu'on va s'arreter de vivre


----------



## macinside (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * monde &gt;&gt;&gt; virtuel  *



vive il faut concurencer le train


----------



## macelene (30 Juillet 2003)

virtuel &gt;&gt;&gt; écran de mes nuits


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

écran de mes nuits &gt;&gt;&gt; SETI


----------



## macelene (30 Juillet 2003)

seti &gt;&gt;&gt; savoir echanger ton image


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

image &gt;&gt;&gt; avatar


----------



## macelene (30 Juillet 2003)

avatar &gt;&gt;&gt;  truc


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> vive il faut concurencer le train
> 
> ...



j'etais en train de te repondre quand ca à coupé, du coup je sais plus


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

truc &gt;&gt;&gt; machin


----------



## macelene (30 Juillet 2003)

machin  &gt;&gt;&gt;   chose


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

chose  &gt;&gt;&gt; énorme


----------



## macelene (30 Juillet 2003)

énorme &gt;&gt;&gt; giga


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

giga  &gt;&gt;&gt; bit


----------



## macelene (30 Juillet 2003)

bit &gt;&gt;&gt; d'amarrage


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

amarrage &gt;&gt;&gt; quai


----------



## macelene (30 Juillet 2003)

quai  &gt;&gt;&gt; grève


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * quai  &gt;&gt;&gt; grève
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL c'est du rapide


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

on aurait pu faire
quai &gt; train &gt; sncf &gt; grêve


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

Bon et bien bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

En fait c'est bien, on peut tout faire dans un thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



comme à l'UltraFlood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





demain un "et avec Google" speciale greve


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * En fait c'est bien, on peut tout faire dans un thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et comme "greve" a deja ete joué on vous propose le mot "sauvage"


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Bon et bien bonne nuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, oui, j'y vais


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Je pars en vacances demain matin, alors j'attends encore quelques heures
> 
> ...



Bonnes vacances et bonne éclate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PS: oublies pas de me déposer les clefs avant de partir


----------



## Zitoune (30 Juillet 2003)

Non, fallait dire qu'en réaction à la fermeture d'UF, tu ne viendrais plus sur MacG pendant 15 jours


----------



## bonpat (30 Juillet 2003)

bonpat #462154 - 29/07/2003 19:16  a dit:
			
		

> * Bien entendu je participe à la grève en soutien sans faille à un gréviste faisant face au fascisme ambiant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'avais pas dû le voir celui là Global !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne me formalise pas la grêve affaibli l'ouvrier !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu nous tiens au courant de l'avancée des négociations !!!


----------



## Zitoune (30 Juillet 2003)

Oui, ce serait vraiment bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS : je me suis permis de copier votre avatar


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

Bon, ça m'embête un peu cette grève des posts là, heureusement qu'on peut encore poster dans les forums techniques.

_PS : j'ai fait 14 H 30 de grève au lieu de 13 H, ils doivent être sur le cul les anti-UF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'avais pas dû le voir celui là Global !
> 
> ...



si si, j'avais vu mais n'y aivait pas cru 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









voilà donc

thebiglebowsky
GlobalCut
Nephou
Dark Templar
Legritch
anntraxh
benjamin
Flowie
Tigg Maigg
jpmiss
Philito
KARL40
Bilbo
Macelene
DocEvil
PetIrix
ginette
BlackBeru
bonpat


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Non, fallait dire qu'en réaction à la fermeture d'UF, tu ne viendrais plus sur MacG pendant 15 jours
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, ca sera pour plus tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je te rajoute a la liste vu ton avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thebiglebowsky
GlobalCut
Nephou
Dark Templar
Legritch
anntraxh
benjamin
Flowie
Tigg Maigg
jpmiss
Philito
KARL40
Bilbo
Macelene
DocEvil
PetIrix
ginette
BlackBeru
bonpat
Zitoune


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, ça m'embête un peu cette grève des posts là, heureusement qu'on peut encore poster dans les forums techniques.
> 
> PS : j'ai fait 14 H 30 de grève au lieu de 13 H, ils doivent être sur le cul les anti-UF
> 
> ...



pour tout ce qui est "Bar" tu peux poster ici


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

Tiens, bonjours Global, je suis passé voir "A la queue leu leu", y a plus grand monde


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pour tout ce qui est "Bar" tu peux poster ici
> 
> ...


ici ==&gt; là-bas


----------



## barbarella (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pour tout ce qui est "Bar" tu peux poster ici
> 
> ...



Donc les grévistes ne postent qu'ici ?


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

Si on se faisait un  nouveau challenge : 1 000 pages ici (on a jusqu' Octobre, on est beaucoup, ça devrait le faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Donc les grévistes ne postent qu'ici ?    *


Sauf dans les sujets sur L'ultraflood ("GlobalCut, notre diogène à nous" par exemple)  et dans les autres forums.

Je précise que le thread des users de l'aurore a un statut spécial (sans moi t'aurais pas de croissants de toute façon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

Bon allez, je retourne faire la grève quelques heures.


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2003)

Maintenant que j'ai compris le principe, je signe aussi.

thebiglebowsky
GlobalCut
Nephou
Dark Templar
Legritch
anntraxh
benjamin
Flowie
Tigg Maigg
jpmiss
Philito
KARL40
Bilbo
Macelene
DocEvil
PetIrix
ginette
BlackBeru
bonpat
Zitoune  
guytantakul


----------



## Nephou (30 Juillet 2003)

kof kof, comme je souhaite participer à « et avec la tête », puis-je poster ici le fruit de ma cogitation Barbarella ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Si on se faisait un  nouveau challenge : 1 000 pages ici (on a jusqu' Octobre, on est beaucoup, ça devrait le faire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...le risque, c'est qu'ils ferment le thread !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je crois plutot qu'il faut les avoir "à la sympathie" en les caressant dans le sens du poil (c'est humain un modérateur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - on y va mollo, tout en douceur et en rondeur ... et ... je suis certain qu'on aura ce qu'on veut !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : et après ... on désintègre Mac OSX pour se venger d'avoir du ramper !!! Arffffffffff !!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Juillet 2003)

excusez moi,mais c'est quoi le sujet de cette greve?
c'est quoi ,l'ultra flood?
merci!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * excusez moi,mais c'est quoi le sujet de cette greve?
> c'est quoi ,l'ultra flood?
> merci!   *



Pour faire vite, l'UltraFlood  est un thread de 501 pages qui à été fermé.
Ce thread avait pour particularité la liberté d'expression plus ou moins auto-modérée.
La polémique est que ce thread perturbe soit disant le forum vu sont nombre important de page.
Ce que nous demandons est la réouverture de l'UltraFlood.


----------



## Philito (30 Juillet 2003)

Salut Syd,

L'ultraflood c'est  ça 

500 pages ou principalement global et les autres pouvaient flooder en toute tranquilité.... et qui depuis arrivé à la page 500 a été fermé, d'où tu as remarqué que global poste partout maintenant qu'il n'a plus de lieu où flooder.....

Il y a maintenant plein de sujets un peu partout sur le sujet....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Donc on fait grève de posts jusqu'à ce que l'on lui réouvre un ultraflood !!!!


----------



## krystof (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Je crois plutot qu'il faut les avoir "à la sympathie" en les caressant dans le sens du poil (c'est humain un modérateur ! *



Il est pas imberbe Finn ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Je connais le chemin.


----------



## Philito (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour faire vite, l'UltraFlood  est un thread de 501 pages qui à été fermé.
> Ce thread avait pour particularité la liberté d'expression plus ou moins auto-modérée.
> ...



Qui de mieux que lui pour l'expliquer, salut global !!!

Et donc il répond plus vite que personne sur tous les sujets traitant de l'ultra flood et ainsi assouvir son besoin irréprésible de flooder !!!! Donc grève jusqu'à ce qu'il récupère son thread !!!!


----------



## huexley (30 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *d'où tu as remarqué que global poste partout maintenant qu'il n'a plus de lieu où flooder...*



un peu comme un clebs qui a plus son arbre 

C'est triste votre histoire quand meme ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n'a je déconne


----------



## minime (30 Juillet 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

En fait, le problème est très simple : c'est le modérateur le plus sympa, le plus humain, le plus compréhensif, le plus aimable, le plus intelligent, le plus apprécié et tout et tout qui va réouvrir l'ultraflood.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...j'ai ma petite idée là-dessus !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : on attend !!!


----------



## barbarella (30 Juillet 2003)

Et si on faisait une vraie grève ? 

Je repasse dans la soirée pour voir où en sont les négociations.

Bon courage à tous


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il est pas imberbe Finn ?
> 
> ...



Maintenant que tu le dis, je me demande.
Finn viens voir par ici


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Qui de mieux que lui pour l'expliquer, salut global !!!
> 
> ...



Salut


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * En fait, le problème est très simple : c'est le modérateur le plus sympa, le plus humain, le plus compréhensif, le plus aimable, le plus intelligent, le plus apprécié et tout et tout qui va réouvrir l'ultraflood....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pourvu qu'il lise ca avant de partir en vacances


----------



## Nephou (30 Juillet 2003)

*une nuit en enfer*
<font color="#aaa">© Nephprod mmiii
</font> 
Mardi 29 juillet, beaucoup trop tôt, la radio ne semble vouloir cracher que des mauvaises nouvelles entre deux flots de parasites. « Sale temps » susurré à travers une mâchoire.; confirmé par les gouttes sécrasant sur un pare-brise désormais paravent. Le soleil renonce à percer, préférant laisser sa place aux lumières halogènes luisant sur lasphalte. À regret une *main* se tend vers la commande des phares  qui diable chez Opel a décidé de la planquer là  et tue la pénombre sinstallant dans l'habitacle. L*autoroute* revêt son manteau charbonneux. Elle nest plus quobscurité entre éclairs aveuglants : une orage chuintant, sans tonnerre et violent.
Là où, une heure auparavant, dindifférents destins allaient sur une voie rapide.; il ny a plus quun chemin étouffé par la nuit.; convoyant quelques âmes aux trajectoires perdues. Le poids du temps qui ne repose plus sur rien se fait ressentir sur les épaules tendues. La faim arrive doucement, telle un direct à lestomac. La mâchoire se desserre pour laisser passer lair. La fatigue insidieuse relâche lattention et tend les muscles. Le décor ne peut rien pour raviver l'esprit tout se vide. Les lieux croisés sont virtuels, lhorizon inexistant et les autres le vent qui rugit tait leurs rumeurs. Dans les rétroviseurs ils ne sont  plus que tâches de lumière. Lespoir de revoir le jour s'effrite au gré des kilomètres.
Lenvie de s'arrêter le prend à la gorge. Elle accompagne lenvie de manger. Celle de fumer a depuis longtemps consumé  le dernier paquet de cigarettes, mâché le dernier chewing-gum. Lennui sajoute à la fatigue : lautoradio a vomit une bande magnétique et les informations sont toujours aussi sombres. Un point léblouit : un oasis de lumière vient frapper son regard.
La souffrance du caoutchouc fend lair et le glace. Portée par la pluie, la gomme naccroche pas.; ladhérence n'est plus quun souvenir lointain. Lafflux dadrénaline le gifle, le réveille. Son pied, crispé, se relève de la pédale de frein. Le regard fixé sur un ensemble arrogant de néons colorés il redresse se trajectoire. Enfin arrêté, à la lumière, sa main moite tourne les clefs, enlevant le *contact*. Le vent et la pluie occupent tout l'espace mais il ne fait plus sombre mais la lumière crue ne fait que révéler la pâleur de son visage. Brutalement, la faim revient, brûlante et obsédante. Il ny a plus que cela qui compte. La seule partie de son corps dont il a conscience désormais est sa bouche. Les muscles de sa mâchoire se contractent dans un rythme lent.; sa langue palpe toutes les parois.; elle sattarde un moment sur ses dents ces dents qui sont douloureuses de navoir tranché, déchiré et écrasé. Les vêtements collés par la pluie, inconscient, il marche vers le hall de la station service. La chaleur des gens rassemblés autour des machines à boisson lattire. Certains ont la gorge animée. Cette nuit, il se sent lâme dun *vampire*. « Sale temps » étouffé à travers les sourires.; proclamé comme le bonjour. Des gouttes de café sécrasent sur le carrelage blanc et boue. Par quoi commencer.? Le café le brûle mais ne le calme pas. Les quelques friandises proposées le dégoûtent et le frustrent. Il salive.; ny tient plus.; tout devient flou·; se passe très vite. Ses dents senfoncent dans la chair. Il se délecte et senivre. Il fait à peine attention à lemployée de la station, aux autres personnes présentes. Pain, salade et tomate ne le ralentissent pas. Il dévore son *sandwich* sans attendre sa monnaie.
En sortant il se dit que le jour ne va pas tarder


----------



## Zitoune (30 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * excusez moi,mais c'est quoi le sujet de cette greve?
> c'est quoi ,l'ultra flood?
> merci!   *



Hello Syd, ça faisait longtemps : ça va la vie ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> * une nuit en enfer
> *


...c'est beau, mais ça sent la solitude à plein nez !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'en ai encore l'odeur de l'asphalte dans les narines !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : je ne serai pas étonné si tu me disais qu'il transportait un narakirikit dans le coffre de son Opel !!!


----------



## Nephou (30 Juillet 2003)

cest ma contrib pour et avec la tête mais jai oublié de mettre les mots imposés en gras, je corrige tout de suite.

Pour le nkk à suivre ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

Qu'est-ce qui est arrivé aà ton avatar


----------



## Philito (30 Juillet 2003)

On dirait que Monsieur est en grève....


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> * On dirait que Monsieur est en grève....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## bonpat (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> si si, j'avais vu mais n'y aivait pas cru
> 
> ...


Je n'oublierai jamais les messages de soutien reçu en mp quand j'avais fait une grêve d'une semaine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'était parqu'Alèm m'avait censuré. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aujourd'hui il regrette.
N'est-ce pas Alèm que tu regrettes ???!


----------



## macinside (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Qu'est-ce qui est arrivé aà ton avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est un avatar gréviste ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

C'est bien beau la greve, mais on peut aussi manifester 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je vous propose donc d'aller poster là où vous voulez, juste en indiquant dans chaque message que vous manifestatez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




genre

* EN GREVE *





* REOUVREZ L'ULTRAFLOOD *





enfin, ce que vous voudez


----------



## Kak (30 Juillet 2003)

Ca me plairais que l'on me mette sur la liste des contestataires... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai même changé pour un autre avatar (seinbolhic) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



afin de soutenir la cause....tiens pour te faire plaisir Global:


 RÉOUVREZ L'ULTRAFLOOD


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> c'est un avatar gréviste ?
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais ! et tout le monde devrait en faire autant !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En agissant ainsi, ce n'est ni l'ultraflood, ni Globalcut que nous défendons particulièrement, mais nous nous battons pour le respect de nos droits individuels et collectifs !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Suivez-moi :
On commence par supprimer l'ultraflood parce qu'il encombre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dans un second temps, on supprimera le Bar parce qu'il fait désordre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ensuite, c'est les crazy gamers qui y passeront parce qu'ils sont trop bruyants... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et ne parlons pas de Jurassic Macs et de ses toiles d'araignées... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...pour finir, il restera un forum blanc tout clean et désinfecté dans lequel on ne soignera plus que les Kernel Panic de Mac OSX !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est ça que vous voulez, Frères et Soeurs ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

...et par la meme occasion, cessons de payer nos cotisations immédiatement !!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(Ah, y'a pas de cotisations ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... c'est gratos ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .... qu'à cela ne tienne, arretons quand meme !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
Non mais !


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> * Ca me plairais que l'on me mette sur la liste des contestataires...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thebiglebowsky
GlobalCut
Nephou
Dark Templar
Legritch
anntraxh
benjamin
Flowie
Tigg Maigg
jpmiss
Philito
KARL40
Bilbo
Macelene
DocEvil
PetIrix
ginette
BlackBeru
bonpat
Zitoune  
guytantakul 
Kak


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ouais ! et tout le monde devrait en faire autant !!!
> 
> 
> ...



No BigBrother


----------



## Philito (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est ça que vous voulez, Frères et Soeurs ???
> 
> 
> ...



OUI  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heu non, désolé....

Du coeur à l'ouvrage.... bon sur ce je vais changer mon 'vatar..... aussi alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *REOUVREZ L'ULTRAFLOOD*


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...et par la meme occasion, cessons de payer nos cotisations immédiatement !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben surtout il faudrait que ca cesse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il ne faudrait pas que MacG ai une mauvaise image à cause de ca


----------



## Bilbo (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> <blockquote><font class="small"> Posté à l'origine par macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est un avatar gréviste ?


 *Ouais ! et tout le monde devrait en faire autant !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas d'avatar, ça ne veut pas dire grand chose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pourquoi ne prendrais-tu pas la pancarte ? Tu n'aimes pas l'orange ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## bebert (30 Juillet 2003)

Je vote pour la grève des posts inutiles ! On devrait tous suivre l'exemple de DocEvil qui poste rarement mais qui poste bien ! Na !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À bas le flood ! Vive les posts intelligents !

_Non, je ne sors pas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Un martyr ! C'est un martyr qu'il nous faut !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dans l'histoire, chaque révolution, chaque grève a eu son martyr !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dans un premier temps, j'avais pensé à jpmiss mais dans l'état mycosant ou il est actuellement, il ne ferait pas un martyr présentable !
Mais ... je crois que Roberto reviens bientot de vacances ??? ... Alors votons :

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1059591589thebiglebowsky">


*Qui est volontaire pour etre martyr ?????*

<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Roberto

<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> À bas le flood ! Vive les posts intelligents !
> Non, je ne sors pas !
> 
> ...


Tiens ! Bébert ! Tu tombes bien !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un petit job de martyr à plein temps ça te dirait ????


----------



## bebert (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tiens ! Bébert ! Tu tombes bien !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Comme tu voudras, la vie m'est devenue insuportable depuis la disparition de mon iRikiki.


----------



## Bilbo (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Un martyr ! C'est un martyr qu'il nous faut !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi cherches-tu ailleurs ? Tu as le profil idéal. Voir _Saint Thebig_ sur un calendrier ou encore la place de la résistance porter le nom de ton auguste mémoire : ça jetterait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













À+


----------



## Philito (30 Juillet 2003)

Ai voté aussi !!!


----------



## Kak (30 Juillet 2003)

(  Suis très 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

 TheBig en martyrs?

Il ferait trop de bruit...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pourquoi cherches-tu ailleurs ? Tu as le profil idéal*


Bon OK ! je veux bien etre votre martyr en attendant le retour de Roberto, mais à une seule condition : qu'on remplace mon appellation "vétéran" par l'appellation personnelle "martyr" ... ça, ça va en jeter !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...et puis, sur un CV ça fera toujours bien !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

D'ailleurs, j'ai déjà dégotté un accessoire de fonction :


----------



## Bilbo (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Bon OK ! je veux bien etre votre martyr *



Quelqu'un a une hampe ? C'est pour y mettre le slip de TheBig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





À+


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2003)

Et moi je dis : "à bas les posts intelligents" (remarque, j'ai pas tellement le choix...)


----------



## anntraxh (30 Juillet 2003)

ouaiiiiis , vive thebig , notre martyr !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> *
> Quelqu'un a une hampe ? C'est pour y mettre le slip de TheBig.
> 
> 
> ...


...mon slip est fourni avec ma hampe perso !!!!!!!!! Arrfffff !!!!


----------



## benjamin (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...pour finir, il restera un forum blanc tout clean et désinfecté dans lequel on ne soignera plus que les Kernel Panic de Mac OSX !!!
> 
> 
> ...



La route est droite, mais la pente est raide, dirait un ami 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La direction pourrait recevoir avant la fin de la semaine des délégations de posteurs grévistes pour instaurer le dialogue entre les deux partis.


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...mon slip est fourni avec ma hampe perso !!!!!!!!! Arrfffff !!!!  *



Dans mes bras, thebig ! Un post tout comme j'aime !


----------



## Philito (30 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> La route est droite, mais la pente est raide, dirait un ami
> 
> ...



Un début de concertation..... ouaissss, on est pris en compte.... 

Big à toi !!!! Content de t'avoir connu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et bonne M****  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  car regarde ce qui t'attend  là 

Et ils appellent ça un dialogue....


----------



## minime (30 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Et bonne M****
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Méfie-toi, c'est des nihilistes !


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juillet 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Méfie-toi, c'est des nihilistes !
> 
> ...



Mais quelle jolie marmotte!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attention a ta hampe thebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Tidju !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Faites comme vous voulez .... moi, je me casse !!!!!


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Tidju !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



au revoir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous etes indécents !! incapables de respecter un deuil !


----------



## Bilbo (30 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *
> La direction pourrait recevoir avant la fin de la semaine des délégations de posteurs grévistes pour instaurer le dialogue entre les deux partis.
> *



Je n'aime pas trop le conditionnel dans cette phrase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais puisque le dialogue semble s'instaurer, je retourne à mes activités normales. Fin de la grève pour moi jusqu'à nouvel ordre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> Vous etes indécents !! incapables de respecter un deuil !
> 
> 
> ...


...au lieu de marmonner des trucs incompréhensibles, signe plutot notre manifeste ... ça manque encore de "vert" là-dedans !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Ce que nous demandons est la réouverture de l'UltraFlood.  *


Euh, pas forcément, un autre sujet sur le même principe pourrait fonctionner aussi, parce que l'Ultraflood devenait inutilisable (tandis qu'un sujet spécial flood ouvert par un administrateur, la classe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## gjouvenat (30 Juillet 2003)

En faite, elle est ou la contre pétitions ???


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...au lieu de marmonner des trucs incompréhensibles, signe plutot notre manifeste ... ça manque encore de "vert" là-dedans !!!
> 
> 
> ...



je suis déja un intermittent du spectacle syndiqué qui ne manifeste pas alors vos conneries...


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Euh, pas forcément, un autre sujet sur le même principe pourrait fonctionner aussi, parce que l'Ultraflood devenait inutilisable (tandis qu'un sujet spécial flood ouvert par un administrateur, la classe
> 
> 
> ...



oui, si ce sujet se trouve ailleurs que sur MacGé (pour les serveurs que nous avons payé) et si possible au fin fond de l'Ukraine !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> alors vos conneries...
> 
> 
> ...


Ben ... on se marre comme on peut !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Arffffff !


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * oui, si ce sujet se trouve ailleurs que sur MacGé   *


Vous avez qu'à l'ouvrir sur les forums Mac4ever


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Vous avez qu'à l'ouvrir sur les forums Mac4ever
> 
> 
> ...



ce ne serait pas une mauvaise idée !!


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben ... on se marre comme on peut !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



va plutot te maquiller dans les toilettes !!


----------



## macinside (30 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Vous avez qu'à l'ouvrir sur les forums Mac4ever
> 
> 
> ...



ça leur fera du trafic


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2003)

vous pouvez toujours flooder ici : 



 

_cliquez sur l'image, flood autorisé !! _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> cliquez sur l'image, flood autorisé !!
> 
> 
> ...


...mais si c'est autorisé, c'est moins marrant !!!


----------



## Philito (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...au lieu de marmonner des trucs incompréhensibles, signe plutot notre manifeste ... ça manque encore de "vert" là-dedans !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Visiblement ça va pas être facile d'obtenir leur soutien.... 

Briseurs de grève va !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















 Et ils se permettent d'appeller ça des conneries en plus.....


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...mais si c'est autorisé, c'est moins marrant !!!
> 
> 
> ...



c'était autorisé dans le forum M4K...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'était... tu entends ce bel imparfait parfait ??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...la postérité sera leur juge !!! j'ai dit !


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui... et c'est oim qui avait relancé l'ultraflood !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je sais de quoi je parle !


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

Finalement, le forum est tellement rapide depuis qu'il y a plus d'Ultraflood que je suis contre la réouverture (désolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Par contre, l'autorisation d'ouvrir des *petits* threads spécial flood dans certains endroits (le Bar, le clan m4k) serait la bienvenue.


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Finalement, le forum est tellement rapide depuis qu'il y a plus d'Ultraflood que je suis contre la réouverture (désolé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



parce qu'il y a autre chose que du flood dans le bar ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















c'est quoi ce sujet par exemple ?


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2003)

Moi, perso, j'm'en carre sévère du flood... Ce que je trouve bizarre, c'est que les forums soient ralentis par un thread "trop long". 
Si ça fait autant de ramdam, faut peut-être changer un truc à la source (paginer les posts en paquets ou je ne sais quoi - je suis VRAIMENT pas spécialiste). Ca m'étonne beaucoup que les concepteurs de logiciels gérant les forums soient tous de manchots et n'aient pas vu le coup venir...
Merci de nous donner des précisions à ce sujet (si cela est possible, bien sûr)


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2003)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> * Ca m'étonne beaucoup que les concepteurs de logiciels gérant les forums soient tous de manchots et n'aient pas vu le coup venir...*



benjamin (qui gère ces forums) est étudiant et pigiste... t'as vu où qu'il était concepteur de logiciels ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quand à infopop, je ne vois pas pourquoi ils se fatigueraient, le flood est interdit par la plupart des forums. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quand aux solutions, si tu es concepteur de pages php, tu peux aider sinon...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

En définitive, et en lisant les diverses réactions, je crois qu'il s'agirait à l'avenir de laisser parler "la sagesse" !!!
A nous et aux ultrafloodeurs de nous modérer nous-memes - comme dit Alèm, le flood existera toujours dans le bar - et aux administrateurs et modérateurs d'etre conciliants dans leurs décisions !
Pourquoi ce revirement : parce qu'au fil du thread qui se voulait avant tout à connotation humoristique (la saga de l'été ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), j'ai vu poindre quelques réactions de premier degré qui seraient susceptibles de provoquer quelques dérapages malheureux et de diviser les posteurs en plusieurs clans, ce qui vous l'avouerez, n'était certainement pas le but premier de ce thread.
On s'amuse bien sur MacGé ... continuons !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *
> La direction pourrait recevoir avant la fin de la semaine des délégations de posteurs grévistes pour instaurer le dialogue entre les deux partis.
> *



je prend bonne note de cette proposition et me rejouis à cette idée de vrai dialogue afin de comprendre.
En attendant je reprend une activitée normale


----------



## macelene (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * En définitive, et en lisant les diverses réactions, je crois qu'il s'agirait à l'avenir de laisser parler "la sagesse" !!!
> A nous et aux ultrafloodeurs de nous modérer nous-memes - comme dit Alèm, le flood existera toujours dans le bar - et aux administrateurs et modérateurs d'etre conciliants dans leurs décisions !
> Pourquoi ce revirement : parce qu'au fil du thread qui se voulait avant tout à connotation humoristique (la saga de l'été !
> 
> ...



je suis avec toi The big , c'est dommage de ne pas lire de posts sympas comme avant.
Je trouve le temps morme en ce moment.
Pourquoi tant de disputes, j'aime bien le bar


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> je prend bonne note de cette proposition et me rejouis à cette idée de vrai dialogue afin de comprendre.
> En attendant je reprend une activitée normale
> 
> ...


...et sur cette bonne parole, peut-etre pourrions-nous cloturer ce thread et retourner à nos occupations habituelles sur le Bar !!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

J'ai demandé à ce qu'on ferme le sujet !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...et sur cette bonne parole, peut-etre pourrions-nous cloturer ce thread et retourner à nos occupations habituelles sur le Bar !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



c'est ce que j'ai dit
"En attendant je reprend une activitée normale  " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Juste 2, 3 truc à regler


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juillet 2003)

L'ultraflood était un thread où l'on parlait de tout (et surtout de rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), où nos humeurs s'étalaient pendant la journée et de petites discussions le soir alors que le bar était (quasiment) fermé. Bref l'endroit où l'on retrouvait toujours quelqu'un !
C'est cet espace que j'appréciais et que j'aimerais retrouver.
Par contre, tout à fait d'accord pour "interdire" les messages avec uniquement un mot ou les monologues sur toute une page.

"I had a dream"


----------



## maousse (30 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> Par contre, tout à fait d'accord pour "interdire" les messages avec uniquement un mot ou les monologues sur toute une page.
> 
> "I had a dream"
> ...


Je vois poindre un candidat à la surveillance 24/24 et 7/7... Prépare ton feu de camp et tes charentaises (la classe avec la guitare électrique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ), il ne faut pas que tu flanches ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (justement, c'est cette "surveillance" qui est embêtante, c'est tout )


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juillet 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * Je vois poindre un candidat à la surveillance 24/24 et 7/7... Prépare ton feu de camp et tes charentaises (la classe avec la guitare électrique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu connais mon groupe ?!! Les Charentaises Electriques ?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La surveillance, je pense que l'on peut la faire nous-même si les règles sont claires dès le départ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(alors qu'à l'ultraflood avant fermeture, la règle était uniquement de cumuler les posts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !).


----------



## guytantakul (31 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> benjamin (qui gère ces forums) est étudiant et pigiste... t'as vu où qu'il était concepteur de logiciels ??
> 
> ...



De quoi tu me parles ?
Je ne cause pas de Benjamin, ne te fais plus idiot que nature, Alèm. Par contre infopop (c'est peut être ça) devrait bien considérer les thread longs (pas de flood obligatoirement - juste ou y'a de la quantité de données). Je ne suis pas machin php (ou peut être si, mais alors seulement si c'est à connotation sexuelle), donc je vais aller me ... comme tu me l'a si gentiment indiqué.


----------



## guytantakul (31 Juillet 2003)

Ah, non.. Milles excuses, je croyais que c'était une insulte (machin php)... Désolé de m'être emporté, Alèm. Je suis trop con, des fois...


----------



## bonpat (31 Juillet 2003)

Bon Global tu nous tiens au courrant ... !


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Bon Global tu nous tiens au courrant ... !   *



J'attend l'invitation


----------



## barbarella (31 Juillet 2003)

Alors, on en est où ?


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Alors, on en est où ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sois pas si pressé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Benjamin à dit fin de semaine peut-etre


----------



## barbarella (31 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> sois pas si pressé
> 
> ...



Ben oui mais je continue pas comme aujourd'hui, alors c'est trop dur


----------



## PetIrix (31 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben oui mais je continue pas comme aujourd'hui, alors c'est trop dur
> 
> ...




Pour un thread de gréviste, ça poste pas mal je trouve !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Pour un thread de gréviste, ça poste pas mal je trouve !!!
> ...



La gréve est levée


----------



## barbarella (31 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> La gréve est levée
> 
> ...



Ah enfin, presqu'une journée sans poster


----------



## Nephou (31 Juillet 2003)

tu peux donner le résultat pour « et avec la tête » alors


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Juillet 2003)

Vous pouvez changer votre signature et votre avatar (je sais, je suis le dernier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et reprendre une activité floodeuse normale.

A Tchâo bonne journée.


----------



## barbarella (31 Juillet 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> tu peux donner le résultat pour « et avec la tête » alors



Je m'en occupe aujourd'hui


----------



## bonpat (7 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La gréve est levée


t'as récupéré un thread pour faire tes petites affaires ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> t'as récupéré un thread pour faire tes petites affaires ?



Non, et j'attend toujours cette discussion promise


----------



## Philito (7 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Non, et j'attend toujours cette discussion promise



C'est vrai que c'en est où cette discussion.... ils nous auraient mentis à l'insu de notre plein gré pour lever la grève


----------



## Zitoune (7 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Non, et j'attend toujours cette discussion promise



Ah, on t'avait promis quelque chose ?


----------



## kamkil (7 Août 2003)

Je voulais m'inscrire mais un proxy/firewall m'en a empecher et comme benjamin est frileux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref je me joint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si j'avais pas eu ce probleme "technique" croyez bien que je me serais pas gener


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Ah, on t'avait promis quelque chose ?





			
				benjamin #462733 - 30/07/2003 12:31  a dit:
			
		

> La route est droite, mais la pente est raide, dirait un ami
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2003)

Il a dit "pourrait"


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Il a dit "pourrait"



Quand on veux on peux


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Quand on veux on peux



euh, j'attends toujours


----------



## nato kino (13 Août 2003)

Tu veux plus ??


----------



## Zitoune (25 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> sois pas si pressé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ?


----------



## Zitoune (25 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Non, et j'attend toujours cette discussion promise



Toujours ?


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Août 2003)

Il est en vacances pour le moment


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Il est en vacances pour le moment



Ben maintenant je suis revenu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rien de nouveau


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ben maintenant je suis revenu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ben maintenant je suis revenu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Déjà de retour? C'était calme...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Et ?



Il est aussi parti en vacances


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il est aussi parti en vacances


Oui


----------

